# Books for Whitefield M.A. Theology & Apologetics



## Reformguy (Feb 18, 2013)

I am considering working on the above degree through Whitefield Seminary and want to know if anyone has a list of the books used in the courses for this:

Hermeneutics
Systematic Theology I
Systematic Theology II
Systematic Theology III
Systematic Theology IV
Biblical Theology
Covenant Theology
Apologetic I
Apologetic II
Biblical Ethics
Church History I
Church History II
Cults and Heresies
Historical Theology

I'd like to start acquiring some of the books before I begin.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

